# The Amp Hour: Selecting Batteries by Pegasus Vapor Academy



## DoubleD (19/12/14)

Short and sweet, thought it was worth a share.

*Selecting Batteries *


And here's episode #2 
*Internal Resistance Explained *

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 5


----------



## Arthster (20/12/14)

Thanks @DoubleD very informative.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (20/12/14)

Short and sweet indeed. Thanks bud

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (20/12/14)

Thanks @DoubleD 

Good points he makes about the advertised current on the battery wrapper versus the actual continuous discharge rating. 
And that the wrapper mostly overstates it. 

He also showed the Efest 2500 mah 35A that many of us use and pointed out its continuous discharge is 20A
That means one should not push that battery over 20A. And most will say keep a safety margin even on the 20A

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## kimbo (20/12/14)

Silver said:


> Thanks @DoubleD
> 
> Good points he makes about the advertised current on the battery wrapper versus the actual continuous discharge rating.
> And that the wrapper mostly overstates it.
> ...



I like the Samsung 25R graph, i think if i need to get some batteries that will be the buy

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## DoubleD (9/3/15)

Edited the OP with the second episode for those of you awesome Ecigssa peeps out there 



@admin could someone please edit the title of this thread and delete the "ep1" please, my OCD is giving me an eye twitch

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/3/15)

DoubleD said:


> Edited the OP with the second episode for those of you awesome Ecigssa peeps out there
> 
> @admin could someone please edit the title of this thread and delete the "ep1" please, my OCD is giving me an eye twitch



Done.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## zadiac (9/3/15)

This is a very good video. Thanks.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Waltervh (9/3/15)

I am also wondering why LiPo is not used. Imagine the setup I can build with the battery I have at home. It can do 100A at 42V hehehe that is 4200 Watts continues!!!!!!! LMAO....jokes aside, I love my lipo's


----------



## Q-Ball (11/3/15)

Very interesting.


----------

